# Privoxy and EasyList

## Kenji Miyamoto

Does anyone know of a way to populate Privoxy's filters with the EasyList data?  I would like to use Chromium, but its ad blocking support is very limited and I need Privoxy to use it with a SOCKS proxy.

----------

## Rexilion

I don't think that is possible, but why not use the features in Privoxy to block unwanted adds.

I used to have privoxy + hostsfile (see Hostsman) to block many (if not all) adds on the net  :Smile:  .

----------

